# Roccat kone: beleuchtung bei standby/aus abschalten



## magic 007 (16. Juni 2010)

hallo,
ich hätte gerne dass die beleuchtung mienr rocct kone sich im standby  modus /aus modus ausschalten würde.
Im bios hab ich des wake on USB schon deaktiviert aber bringt leider  nix.
Könnte man eine kknopf so konfigureiren dass er die beleuchtung  ausschaltet wenn man ihn drückt?

mfg
 magic


----------



## gh0st76 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Roccet kone: beleuchtung bei standby/aus abschalten*

Kannst die Beleuchtung im Treiber komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## magic 007 (16. Juni 2010)

ja das weiß ich^^

aber ich hätte gerne während der benutzung die schöne beleuchtung, und dann im standby/aus-modus keine mehr(z.B. wenn ich schlafe will ich nich immer noch so n licht brennen sehen, außerdem würde die beleuchtung dadurch sicher auch länger halten!)

könnte man denn nicht iwi einen knopf so programmieren dass dann die beleuchtung ausgeht wenn man den drückt?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (16. Juni 2010)

Die Abschaltung an der Maus ist nicht möglich, allerdings kannst du im Bios die USB Aktivität im Standby deaktivieren, sodass die Maus dann keinen Strom mehr bekommt.


----------



## Naumo (16. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Die Abschaltung an der Maus ist nicht möglich, allerdings kannst du im Bios die USB Aktivität im Standby deaktivieren, sodass die Maus dann keinen Strom mehr bekommt.


 
genau das funzt nicht.. schön wärs


----------



## Flitzpiepe (16. Juni 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem, langsam wirds lästig immer hinter den Tisch zu krabbeln um das NT auszuschalten. Verteiler mit Schalter hab ich zwar, aber da hängen Router und andere Dinge auch dran, also keine Lösung. Vllt weiß ja noch einer was, danke schonmal


----------



## DrSin (16. Juni 2010)

Profil erstellen wo keine Beleuchtung an ist, vorm Runterfahren per Profilknopf das Profil ändern und fertig... klappt manchmal.


----------



## magic 007 (16. Juni 2010)

hey ich habs:
du musst dir ein zusätzliches profil anlegen in dem du die beleuchtung  deaktiviert hast.
dann profil down und up auf 2 knöpfe legen und damit kannst dus dann aus  und anschalten!^^

edit: ok, mein vorgänger hats grad so geschireben sry!


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Juni 2010)

Da sieht man mal wieder die gute arbeit der Roccat Truppe.  Das man sich ein Profil machen muss damit die Beleuchtung aus ist wenn der Rechner runtergefahren ist. Aber Roccat halt.


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder die gute arbeit der Roccat Truppe.  Das man sich ein Profil machen muss damit die Beleuchtung aus ist wenn der Rechner runtergefahren ist. Aber Roccat halt.



... Logitech iss nicht besser, meine G15 geht auch nicht aus.


----------



## relgeitz (17. Juni 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> ... Logitech iss nicht besser, meine G15 geht auch nicht aus.



da lob ich mir meine razer deathadder und meine sidewinder x5


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2010)

Jopp meine Razer Imperator geht auch aus  dafür brauch sie nach dem Booten ein paar Gedenksekunden bis sie ansprechbar ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Juni 2010)

DrSin schrieb:


> ... Logitech iss nicht besser, meine G15 geht auch nicht aus.



Ich selber benutz nicht mal Logitech. Momentan spiel ich mit einer IntelliMouse Optical 1.1 von Zowie. Absolut genial die Oberfläche. Dazu meine kleine Déck. Perfekte kombination.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das das an der Maus liegt.
Hab selber ne Kone.
Rechner 1 (EVGA Classified 760) geht die maus in 90% der fälle nicht aus.
Rechner 2 (DFI P55-T36) Maus geht IMMER aus. 

Vermutlich irgendwas unsinniges im Bios was dafür verantwortlich ist. Ich konnte aber noch nicht aus machen was es sein könnte.


----------



## DrSin (17. Juni 2010)

bei meinem P35 MSI Board ging sie auch aus, auf dem neuen Asus P45 ging sie nicht aus.


----------



## Azzzz (18. Juni 2010)

also bei meinem ü6 t asus geht sie auch ned ned aus, ahbe das ganze umgehen können in dem ich ein profielbastel mit ohne licht.. dann gehts .


----------



## KiloLinux (7. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs,
Hab die lösung eures Problems und ihr braucht keine Button oder sonstwas vor dem Herunterfahren drücken.
In dem Roccat Kone Treiber könnt ihr für jedes Profil ne .exe Verknüpfen.
Wenn ihr diese exe dann ausführt wird das Profil das ihr dafür angelegt habt verwendet.
Also legt ihr ein Profil an wo die gesamte Beleuchtung ausgeschaltet ist und verknüpft es mit der shutdown.exe
Diese Findet ihr in C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe (Windows 7)
Wenn jetzt die shutdown.exe ausgeführt wird (ihr auf Herunterfahren drückt), dann wird das Profil ohne beleuchtung Verwendet.

Grüße KiloLinux


----------

